# Cello Sonata in G Major 2nd movement by Breval



## Stoney (Nov 13, 2018)

So, I am playing this Sonata for Grade Ten and every recording I listen to has a beautiful cadenza at the end of the second movement. However, I have seen in excess of 5 scores, none of which have the cadenza I like (and almost everyone on Youtube plays.) The cadenza is 8:15 in this recording:






I would really like to find the music for this cadenza, does anyone know where it could be found?
Does Classical Music Archive have the cadenza?


----------

